# How to open .asp files?



## Astroz

Yea, have a program I want that downloads in .asp. Can anyone help me figure out how to open the dang thing?

Thanks


----------



## mrtn400

I'm pretty sure it's some kind of Microsoft version of a web page. Try opening it with IE.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Try your web browser? Its in activex scripting...


----------



## linskingdom

Asp is active server page file. Depending on what you want to do when you open it. These are different ways to open it. One easy way is

Open the file explorer.

Right the file and click open with.

There are some application icons on top of the popup windows. Click the icon io open it.

If can't find your application icons there, you can 'choose default programs..'.
In the popup windows, you will see application icons in two categories recommended programs and other programs.

If you find them in the list, click the icon to confirm and open file. There is a check box at the bottom; check it when you want the program opens this file automatically. Otherwise, uncheck it if you want this program opens this file just for this time.
These are lots of Programs to open asp file depending on what do you want to do with it. Here are some.

Notepad - view contents in plain text.
FrontPage - view contents and related html or script code.
Development tools such as MS Visual Studio - view contents and related html or script code.
IE-View contents or page layout and may execute code if in IIS server.


----------



## Astroz

Ya worked with IE =)

Thanks guys


----------



## jramya86

Hi

I am very new to asp. I have created a file with asp extension(Learn ASP.asp). when I use http://localhost/My Web/Learn ASP.asp, I am able to view the output of my file. But when I try to open the file directly using IE, I am getting the view of my code, but not the OUTPUT!!

Can Anyone help me on this please??

Thnx in advance.


----------



## Asus Mobile

You need something to run the script. I know more about php. I need apache server to run. I can have on my system locally but if I just open with anything like explorer it will show me the file/script/code. ASP or ASPX is the same. You need something to run the code not just view. I think M$ server is what you need? When you want to play an mp3 you need to open with a player? You my friend are not using the ASP player in short just using a viewer.


----------



## linskingdom

The way of asp works is the server parses the content of the asp file into two parts. One is html page and another part goes to a dll that server can execute. You need IIS installed on your local machine or a server that you can access.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jramya86* 
Hi

I am very new to asp. I have created a file with asp extension(Learn ASP.asp). when I use http://localhost/My Web/Learn ASP.asp, I am able to view the output of my file. But when I try to open the file directly using IE, I am getting the view of my code, but not the OUTPUT!!

Can Anyone help me on this please??

Thnx in advance.

You have to browse through localhost so your server can compile the page. When you browse directly to the file (file:///), your browser will open it as a text file so you'll see the code.


----------



## lugnut2980

Thank you. Reading all of this was very helpful. But the last question I have is this: I have downloaded a .asp file on my android smartphone using the built in web browser. What apps or software might I need, to be able to read/view this .asp download? (Also, I'm not very familiar with computers and/or software in general. Simple answers would be much much easier for me).Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## EricM280

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lugnut2980*
> 
> Thank you. Reading all of this was very helpful. But the last question I have is this: I have downloaded a .asp file on my android smartphone using the built in web browser. What apps or software might I need, to be able to read/view this .asp download? (Also, I'm not very familiar with computers and/or software in general. Simple answers would be much much easier for me).Thank you in advance for your response.


If you are just trying to read the code, then most "notepad" type apps will work just fine on android. just make sure it supports .asp files. If I'm misunderstanding you and you want to view the page/application then follow what the others said and open in a browser. Chrome has some really good dev tools too, that is if you want to view the rendered html and other client code.


----------



## lugnut2980

Installed and updated Google Chrome on my smartphone. It did exactly what I was looking for it to do. Thank you very much!!


----------

